# Ps3 super slim



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2012)

These rumors are definitely true. Images from the below link show that this is even smaller than the current model and really compact.

No official announcements as of now but expect them sooner than later. This will probably cost even less than the current model.

*Source*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for sharing this! read this news on another forum as well. yes probably this one's going to be cheaper, but looks?! not-so-good though 

P.S. - the author is getting seriously pawned in the comments section of the link in the OP


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

^ yes.

Closing.


----------

